# water line leak to kitchen sink 12 volt water system



## wayne362 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello: 
I have a water line leak under the floor out side. Leaks when we turn on the kitchen sink when on the water pump. Bath room no leak when used on water pump. City water no leak when used. Leak is located above the Gray water tank outside, how do I get to this line?


----------



## Kirk (May 1, 2009)

Re: water line leak to kitchen sink 12 volt water system

Where is your water pump? The plumbing is all the same lines no matter where the water is coming from. Are you sure that your leak is only there when you use the pump? 

What is your RV? Year and make would help as there may be someone here who has the same RV as you have.


----------



## golfextremely (Apr 25, 2022)

wayne362 said:


> Hello:
> I have a water line leak under the floor out side. Leaks when we turn on the kitchen sink when on the water pump. Bath room no leak when used on water pump. City water no leak when used emergency Plumber. Leak is located above the Gray water tank outside, how do I get to this line?


I am also having the same issue.


----------

